# How Much is my Schwinn Worth??



## hoagelaina

I have a 1972 Schwinn World Voyager.  All original and in good shape except a few paint chips on the frame.  Could any one give me an approximate price I could get if I were to sell it?


----------



## DonChristie

Schwinn 10 speeds time have not come. I sold a 72 Continental (10 speed) for 60 bucks. Tough sell!


----------



## Metacortex

The '73 WV was one of Schwinn's first imported bikes (along with the World Traveler) and was made in Japan by Panasonic for Schwinn. They bore the "World" name since at the time Schwinn was unsure how they would be accepted with Schwinn badging. They were very high quality bikes, the World Voyageur was 2nd in the Schwinn lineup only to the Paramount for mid '72 and into '73 (they were considered '73 models). Yours is a 23" frame in Opaque Blue, and appears to be completely original right down to the KKT pedals with toe clips and straps.

The WV did not appear in any Schwinn catalogs, however you can see the dealer spec. sheet here: http://www.schwinnbikeforum.com/SLDB/Dealer/1973/73dlsbv1.htm

Bicycling magazine did a review in the May '73 issue: http://www.velo-pages.com/main.php?g2_itemId=27935

They were available in 3 colors, and of those Opaque Blue is the hardest one to find, plus yours appears to have all of the original components. For example some components like the Fujita Seamless Super Y.F.C. saddle and Schwinn Approved gold skip-tooth freewheel are extremely hard to find, especially in good condition. For selling purposes you would need more close up pics of the saddle, derailleur and freewheel, and other parts of the bike in general, but so far I'd say it is worth between $200 and $300 in a good local market, however you might get more if you were willing to ship and sold it on eBay.

A 21" Opaque Blue WV recently sold for about $230 on eBay, however it was missing the original freewheel and the saddle was trashed.


----------



## cyclebuster

I am with your 300 estimate locally all day long.  a few less scratches and that's a $500 bike. open it on ebay at $400 plus shipping.


----------



## Talewinds

I'm all about vintage 10 speeds, but, WHAT?!?!?


----------



## Rookie

Whelp, don't I feel foolish. Never would have guessed...


----------



## Talewinds

Rookie said:


> Whelp, don't I feel foolish. Never would have guessed...




That's because we see these bikes somewhat regularly on CL for $30, $50, $75


----------



## cyclebuster

wrong again chummly this is a Voyageur not a dime store voyager. This machine is second only to the paramount. Top shelf every inch. you must own one to appreciate it. No this is not a stupid continental gas pipe boat anchor. This is a high end chrome moly lugged Panasonic, decked out with the best shimano package on the shelf. Its $500 all day and all night with a bit better paint. BTW, new owner, if that paint offends you??? its ALL nice chrome underneath.


----------



## sqrly

Heck, I would have guessed it to be worth one twelfth of a dime.  See how much I know.


----------



## hoagelaina

Thanks for the info!!! Very helpful!


----------



## Bicycle Belle

I had a Panasonic Sport (boys model) in 1981 and it was my first ever bike shop purchase as opposed to department store. My bike was nearly the same color as this Schwinn and had the same brake system which I loved. I used those center brake levers 99% of the time as I liked to keep my hands on top of the bars. I sold that bike at a garage sale in 1998 for $25.00 and I'm sorry I did. It was all original down to the tires and the paint was perfect. I loved that bike and it was my main mode of transportation for years.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

*The bike is worth what someone is willing to pay .....*

You have to find a buyer at any price - The problem is many won't pay what they claim value might be - The few that know what they are looking at - want to swoop a deal & not pay retail ... heck everyone wants a good deal - right ?? ... but if you have to buy @ full retail - it needs to be a great example ... that's what I look for when I purchase ... a good deal doesn't hurt the sale either ... 

Some people say they see them on craigslist for $20.- $60.- bucks & on ebay for the $200.- to $300.- range ... well I would list it on ebay then .. If you want to know the value - my guess is you want to buy or sell it as all people who seem to ask this question on the forums --- If you are keeping it -- well then it's priceless ... just my 2 cents ..... 

ride vintage - Frank


----------



## looneymatthew

*cYCloNe CoAStEr*

Brilliant!!






cyclonecoaster.com said:


> you have to find a buyer at any price ... The problem is many won't pay what they claim value might be - the few that know what they are looking at what to swoop a deal & not pay retail .. Heck everyone wants a good deal - right ?? ... But if you have to buy @ full retail - it needs to be a great example ... That's what i look for when i purchase ... A good deal doesn't hurt the sale either ...
> 
> Some people say they see them on craigslist for $20.- $60.- bucks & on ebay for the $200.- to $300.- range ... Well i would list it on ebay then .. If you want to know the value - my guess is you want to buy or sell it as all people who seem to ask this question on the forums --- if you are keeping it -- well then it's priceless ... Just my 2 cents .....
> 
> Ride vintage - frank


----------



## cyclebuster

bike collectors want to buy it for $12 and get a straw hat thrown in. 
Bike dealers usually have to pay more, and having overhead need to get near market value to eat crackers. 
Its realistically worth $500 and up in excellent shape. minor scratches don't hurt those much because its an all chrome bike. 
As for what you can GET? 
that depends on how long your willing to wait, and what your buyer wants.
the cheapest road bike in any bike shop I know of is $795 plus 6% sales tax. 
And this bike will compete with any of them in quality and weight. 
SO how could it be worth less then half of the bottom of the line model new? 
$400 minimum from me. if its as shown paint or nicer. I did not pour over the pictures looking for marks, nor damage, and have no idea on the wheels. 
You can touch up most any bike with finger nail polish, as it comes in 3 million shades. 
15 years reselling bicycles.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb

cyclebuster said:


> wrong again chummly this is a Voyageur not a dime store voyager. This machine is second only to the paramount. Top shelf every inch. you must own one to appreciate it. No this is not a stupid continental gas pipe boat anchor. This is a high end chrome moly lugged Panasonic, decked out with the best shimano package on the shelf. Its $500 all day and all night with a bit better paint. BTW, new owner, if that paint offends you??? its ALL nice chrome underneath.




These bikes are way cool. I bought one that had the paint stripped off (that must have been a job!) and I like it but you won't confuse it with a full polished chrome bike. More like between silver and polished chrome. When I first got it I was not all that in love with it but the more I worked on it (replaced the decals, changed the bar tape, whitewalls) the more I liked it. Here it is:


----------



## cyclebuster

awesome. My last  one was 21 inch {ish} in the blue all stock. I got $399 for it 5 years ago or more. and no better then the OPs paint as far as I could tell.


----------



## Joenolan

*You could clean it up and get 500-600 but  think 350 is the money as it sits.*

I sold this bike for 550 on Ebay and this bike was in the same condition before I restored it.


----------



## Luv.Old.Schwinns

*1946 Ladies Schwinn Continental*

I have a beautiful old 1946 (2/3 speed) red/purple ladies Schwinn Continental. Got it out of someone's basement. I'm the second owner. Still have the original seat and brake pads, the jerks at the bike shop chucked the original handgrips (don't get me started) had to replace the tires of course, but everything else is original and totally functional. Decals look beautiful, paint is great.  Only issue is a bit of pitting and rust on the fenders. (Which I'd like to know how to take care of) we're in a bad way financially (hubby lost his job) and I need to know the maximum amount I could expect to be able to sell it for would be.


----------



## Freqman1

Gonna have to see pics to give you an idea of value. V/r Shawn


----------



## Luv.Old.Schwinns

Dang, was gonna take oics this afternoon and got sidetracked.  When I bought it (being totally ignorant of anything except that I wanted a schwinn with a certain look) I thought maybe it was a late 60s maybe 1970. I took it into the shop to get tuned up. When I rilled it in the door the place went silent and every employee was staring at it. So then I tried to look it up and for awhile I thought it was a 1953. Then this week I was researching it again, to sell it and found 2 different pics of the identical mens version  and both captions said 1946. So now I'm like, holy crap! It is in seriously nice condition. 

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## rhenning

It doesn't exist without pictures and a full serial number.  Get some pictures and you will get a correct answer.  More likely 1950s than 1940s.  Schwinn first used the Continental name in 1951.  Serial numbers were often repeated back them.  The major flaw with it is it is a ladies bikes.  A mens bike in the same condition as a ladies bike of the same model will be worth at least twice to 4 times the value of the ladies bike.  So if a mens is worth $100 a ladies is worth $25.  The pictures are of my 1953 Varsity which is a first year bike and I only paid $50 for it in this condition.  You are not going to get rich when you sell it no matter what you see on Pickers.  Roger


----------



## TammyN

This is from the 1946 Schwinn catalog, and appears to be the first year the name "Continental" was used. 






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rhenning

I apologize won't be the first time I was wrong.  I was going by Geoff Greene's Schwinn Tech Guide.  Oops.  I still don't see a picture of the bike and the other things about it are true.  Roger


----------



## Champy

*Continental*



rhenning said:


> It doesn't exist without pictures and a full serial number.  Get some pictures and you will get a correct answer.  More likely 1950s than 1940s.  Schwinn first used the Continental name in 1951.  Serial numbers were often repeated back them.  The major flaw with it is it is a ladies bikes.  A mens bike in the same condition as a ladies bike of the same model will be worth at least twice to 4 times the value of the ladies bike.  So if a mens is worth $100 a ladies is worth $25.  The pictures are of my 1953 Varsity which is a first year bike and I only paid $50 for it in this condition.  You are not going to get rich when you sell it no matter what you see on Pickers.  Roger





Schwinn used the Conti name as early as 1946.  "One year" items like the 46 tapered kickstand were used for several years on the Continentals. I have a matching pair of 49 Conti's with the tapered stand.


----------



## Luv.Old.Schwinns

My red Conti looks exactly like the one in the catalog (except no yellow of course lol)

Yarn And Fiber Wyrkz @etsy.com


----------



## Luv.Old.Schwinns

Also like the ones in the photo.

Yarn And Fiber Wyrkz @etsy.com


----------



## Sped Man

You can post it on Ebay for $350. The only problem is that you will have to wait a long time to find someone insane enough to buy it. They aren't selling. Go on Ebay to check completed listings. There aren't any. If I were you I would post it on Craigslist for about $75-$100. If you don't mind waiting a few years ask $300.


----------



## greenephantom

It's neat how we all pile onto these half-year old posts. Anyway, I recently threw down good money for one of these '73 Voyageurs in excellent original condition in Kool Orange. It was my size, it was shiny, and it was stupid awesome original Kool Orange. If it was yellow or blue or all chrome I wouldn't have given a flying fig, but the Kool Orange shorted out my brain and the only way to fix it was to buy the bike. So yeah, eye of the beholder. Yes, I have problems.
Cheers, Geoff


----------

